# Etappenrennen 2016-Vorschläge



## Deleted 6320 (21. September 2015)

Welche Mehrtagesrennen für 2016 sind zu empfehlen? Idealerweise bis zu 5 Renntage und bestmöglicher Orga. Region alles in Deutschland bzw. Alpenraum.


----------



## NeoRC (21. September 2015)

Grenzen überwinden.
beskidy trophy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (22. September 2015)

VTS!


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. September 2015)

Würde auch eher Richtung Osten schauen, Sudetenlandrundfahrt, da stimmt alles: Strecke, Orga, Preis-Leistung, Stimmung

http://www.mtbchallenge.com/


----------



## onkel_doc (23. September 2015)

Engadin Bike Giro...

3 Tage

Erster Tag uphill Zeitfahren
Zweiter und dritter Tag Marathonstrecke da 80km...

Es gibt derzeit schon eine Homepage...


----------



## sun909 (23. September 2015)

SwissEpic/swissEpicFlow!

TopTrails bis S2/3, perfekte Orga

Grüße


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. September 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> SwissEpic/swissEpicFlow!
> 
> TopTrails bis S2/3, perfekte Orga
> 
> Grüße



Verstehe ich das richtig, man kann da nur Packages buchen? Die billigste Option, >1200 CHF für zwei Tage Fahrradfahren + Übernachtung? Na gut, ist für zweier Team, aber ....


----------



## sun909 (23. September 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, man kann da nur Packages buchen? Die billigste Option, >1200 CHF für zwei Tage Fahrradfahren + Übernachtung? Na gut, ist für zweier Team, aber ....



Ja, es ist teuer (4.800,-- CHF im Zweier-Team für 6 Tage), dafür aber perfekt organisiert, lecker Essen, 3Sterne-Hotels, Rennverpflegung, Massage, Bibereinigung usw, alles dabei. Dazu Trails, nach denen man sich hier die Finger leckt...

grüße


----------



## onkel_doc (26. September 2015)

Für nächstes Jahr soll es beim Swiss Epic auch was günstiges geben für solche die im massenlager schlafen wollen.

Die Strecken werden auch bisschen entschärft was die Höhenmeter betreffen...


----------



## Holzmtb (26. September 2015)

Swiss Epic war der Hammer. Die Trails haben alles geboten. Pfalz, Gardasee, Dolomiten, Enduro Trails am Reschenpass...
Und das Panorama ist unbeschreiblich. Außerdem hat es offensichtlich viele Streckenabschnitte gegeben, die nur für die 
Veranstaltung freigegeben waren.
Ja es ist im ersten Moment teuer. Es ist aber wirklcih fast ein All-In Paket.
Prinzipiell ist man den ganzen Tag verfplegt. Inkl. "Zielverpflegung" mit Salaten und kalter Platte. Man benötigt fast nur noch d
Getränke beim Abendessen. Und die hielten sich zumindest bei uns echt im Rahmen.

Die Anmeldung und Pakete fürs nächste Jahr sind schon online.


----------



## danlam (12. Oktober 2015)

Was gibt es denn noch an Alternativen? Kommt die Trans Zollernalb zurück? Four Peaks geht zurück nach Salzburg/Tirol und ist für mich damit weniger interessant. 

Was denn in BeNeLux? BeMC empfehlenswert? Und wie sind die französischen Etappenrennen? Gibt es neben der Zillertalchallenge noch ein Etappenrennen in AT?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (13. Oktober 2015)

danlam schrieb:


> Was denn in BeNeLux? BeMC empfehlenswert?



Alle Mehrtages Veranstaltungen in den Ardennen, wie der BeMC oder http://www.lcmt.be/index.htm , sind "richtige" MTB Veranstaltungen mit anständiger Streckenauswahl im Gelände und nicht wie 95 Prozent der deutschen Veranstaltungen weichgespülte Strecken, damit die verirrten Rennradler nicht vom Bike fallen.


----------



## scooter_werner (13. Oktober 2015)

danlam schrieb:


> ... Gibt es neben der Zillertalchallenge noch ein Etappenrennen in AT?



Ja, z.B. Die Alpen Tour Trophy in Schladming. Allerdings Start immer in Schladming. Einen Bericht findest Du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rennberichte-2015.750585/#post-13008002


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Oktober 2015)

trans zollernalb kommt nicht...hab bis jetzt nichts gehört aus erster hand...


----------



## chkimsim (27. Oktober 2015)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Engadin Bike Giro...
> 3 Tage
> Erster Tag uphill Zeitfahren
> Zweiter und dritter Tag Marathonstrecke da 80km...
> Es gibt derzeit schon eine Homepage...


Das klingt alles sehr interessant, geht von Freitag bis Sonntag mit zentralem Startort. Anmeldung ab Freitag möglich und kostet bis zum 24.12.15 249 CHF, was aus meiner Sicht echt OK ist. Und mit den Campingplätzen gibt es auch noch 2 sehr schöne, für Schweizer Verhältnisse günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Catsoft (27. Oktober 2015)

chkimsim schrieb:


> Das klingt alles sehr interessant, geht von Freitag bis Sonntag mit zentralem Startort. Anmeldung ab Freitag möglich und kostet bis zum 24.12.15 249 CHF, was aus meiner Sicht echt OK ist. Und mit den Campingplätzen gibt es auch noch 2 sehr schöne, für Schweizer Verhältnisse günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten.



Ja, auch die Hotelpakete sind OK, jedenfalls wenn man gerade den  Maratona dles Dolomites gebucht hat.

Leider noch kein Aussage zu den Zeitlimits :-(


----------



## Gotti1 (10. November 2015)

Fahre in 2016 die Beskidy und wie schon 2015 die Trilogy,sehr zu empfehlen wenn man konditionell und technisch anspruchsvolle Strecken mag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salatbauchvieh (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich finde die Mad East 500 ist eine kleine Etappenperle am Rande der Nation, wenn auch nur 2 Tage.


----------



## Mileu (28. Dezember 2015)

In Belgien der LCMT geht über Tage. Ist eins der besten Rennen in Belgien Tolle Orga Schaut mal unter www.lcmt.be


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Januar 2016)

jungs anfangs februar...

da könnt ihr km fressen für die saison...sicher gutes training...leider bissel teuer...


----------



## EDA (17. Februar 2016)

Ich bin an der Beskidy MTB Trophy interessiert.
Kann mir jemand von seinen Erfahrungen zu dem Rennen berichten.
Ist die Strecke technisch tatsächlich so schwer? In den Youtube-Videos sieht das ja nach einem echten Abenteuer aus.
Welche Charakteristik haben die Strecken? Die Täler liegen auf etwas 500 hm und die Gipfel auf 1200. Bei 3000 hm pro Etappe müssten das sehr viele kleinere Anstiege sein. Korrekt? Haben die Strecken CC-Charakter? 
Das Dorf Istebna ist recht zergliedert und hat nur 11.500 Einwohner. Kommt da Langeweile nach den Etappen auf? Was treibt man so nach der Etappe? Ist dort Programm geboten?


----------



## salatbauchvieh (17. Februar 2016)

Also wir hatten nie langeweile auf und neben der Strecke. Berichte von uns findest du hier für 2013, 2014 oder hier 2015. 

Wenn man Mountainbike fahren kann, ist es auch technisch nicht so schwer. Die Einschätzung kann ich dir geben wenn du mir sagst was aus deiner Sicht hier in Deutschland ein schweres Rennen für dich ist. 

Anstiege gibt es 2-3 die lange Schmerzen, die anderen verfluchst du nur kurz, dann kommt der nächste Anstieg zum schimpfen...

Diesmal sind alleine aus dem nördlichen Deutschland ca. 20 Fahrer dabei, fast alle im Hotel oder in der Nähe bei Maria, wird also genug Gesprächsrunden geben. Disco suchst du allerdings vergeblich in Istebna. 

Wenn ich dir irgendwie weiterhelfen kann, dann PN mit Nummer und ich melde mich mal.


----------



## EDA (17. Februar 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 

In Deutschland fahre ich kaum Rennen. Die Rennen in den Alpen finde ich alle technisch relativ leicht. So zum Beispiel den Nationalpark Marathon, Stella Ronda Hero etc. Am technisch schwersten finde ich den Marathon in Riva. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. Februar 2016)

EDA schrieb:


> Kommt da Langeweile nach den Etappen auf? Was treibt man so nach der Etappe? Ist dort Programm geboten?



Bei der Frage musste ich etwas schmunzeln. Wenn Du dir die Fragen am Abend noch stellen kannst, dann gib am nächsten Tag mehr Gas. Da geht noch mehr!


----------



## EDA (17. Februar 2016)

Ja, klingt vielleicht etwas seltsam. Beispielsweise empfand ich den Tag bei der transalp nach den Etappen immer als nich recht jung. Da die Orte immer schön und neu waren, haben wir es uns gemütlich gemacht. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salatbauchvieh (17. Februar 2016)

Deine Teilnahme wird wohl erst 2017 stattfinden. Mr. Golonko hat gerade mitgeteilt Beskidy Trophy - Sold out -

Denke nach deiner Beschreibung oben wirst du an einigen Stellen bei der Beskidy froh sein wenn du heil unten bist. Die letzte lange Abfahrt beim Grand RAID Cristalp ist in etwa das normale  Abfahrtniveau in Polen, eben nur deutlich kürzer. Aber machbar ist alles,...


----------



## EDA (18. Februar 2016)

Das ist ja ärgerlich. Der technische Anspruch hätte mich gereizt. Ist die Trilogy als Alternative vergleichbar? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gotti1 (18. Februar 2016)

EDA schrieb:


> Das ist ja ärgerlich. Der technische Anspruch hätte mich gereizt. Ist die Trilogy als Alternative vergleichbar?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ich kann Dir nicht sagen ob die Trilogy mit der Beskidy vergleichbar ist,da ich letztere dieses Jahr zum 1. mal fahre.
Die Trilogy bin ich 2015 gefahren und werde Sie auch 2016 wieder absolvieren.
Du solltest Dir aber im klaren sein,das der technische und damit auch konditionelle Anspruch,mit keinem "normalen" Marathon vergleichbar ist,aber genau das macht den Reiz dieses Rennen's aus.
Du wirst Dich ganz sicher wärend und um Deine o.g. Frage zu beantworten,auf jeden Fall auch nach der Etappe nicht langweilen.


----------



## EDA (18. Februar 2016)

Klingt gut. Die Mad East Challenge werde ich noch mitfahren. Ist quasi ein Minietappenrennen. Soll sehr gut sein, war aber auch nicht dabei. Hat jemand  Erfahrungswerte? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salatbauchvieh (18. Februar 2016)

Mad East voll die 0 Nummer - Bericht 1 und hier Bericht 2 von uns. 

Uns gefällt die Mad East sehr gut, die Stimmung passt, das Orgateam ist super drauf und die Strecke ist für ein Marathon nicht nur in Deutschland richtig gut.


----------



## EDA (19. Februar 2016)

Na dann steigt schon einmal die Vorfreude. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salatbauchvieh (21. Februar 2016)

EDA schrieb:


> Na dann steigt schon einmal die Vorfreude.



Tja EDA, scheinbar kommst du auch hier etwas zu spät. Auch die Mad East geht mit der Zeit und passt sich der Nachfrage an. Nun geht der Enduropart über 2 Tage und die Mad East (Marathon) nur noch einen Tag, dafür aber scheinbar richtig MAD mit 136 km und 3.600 hm.  Zur Ausschreibung geht es -HIER- Anmeldung dann ab dem 01.03.2016.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (28. August 2018)

Hi,

wollte 2019 auch mal in ein Etappenrennen (neudeutsch: Stage Race) reinschnuppern. Hier wird Besikdy empfohlen, allerdings ist der Thread nun auch schon etwa zwei Jährchen alt.

Gibt es daher neuere Empfehlung für den Einstieg? Gerne DE + angrenzendes Umland (d.h. Benelux, Dänemark, CH, AT, PL + CZ).

Danke!


----------



## EDA (28. August 2018)

Die BeMC bin ich die letzten zwei Jahre gefahren und fand das Rennen super.


----------



## baloo (29. August 2018)

https://engadin-bike-giro.ch/


----------



## Hardtail-GK (29. August 2018)

EDA schrieb:


> Die BeMC bin ich die letzten zwei Jahre gefahren und fand das Rennen super.



Die Königsetappe schreckt mich für den Einstieg ab, ansonsten wäre das auch mit Blick auf die Entfernung (komme aus NRW) ein interessantes Rennen. Mit was für einem Rad bist du an den Start gegangen? Die Strecken sollen ja schon herausfordernder sein als bspw der typische Sauerlandmarathon.



baloo schrieb:


> https://engadin-bike-giro.ch/



Danke, kannte ich noch gar nicht - wie würdest du den technischen der Strecken einschätzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EDA (29. August 2018)

Ich bin sie jeweils mir einem Specialized Epic fully gefahren. Fully ist gut auf der Strecke, weil es viele Wurzeln etc. gibt.
Das ist schon echtes Mountainbiken, aber alles technisch gut fahrbar. 
Kann ich echt empfehlen. 
Und die Orga ist auch top!


----------



## baloo (30. August 2018)

Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> Danke, kannte ich noch gar nicht - wie würdest du den technischen der Strecken einschätzen?



Eher einfach bis moderat, vielleicht etwa so wie der Riva Marathon am Bike Festival!
Fully lohnt sich, da mehr Spass in den Flowtrails!!!


----------



## JensL (30. August 2018)

Bin den Engadin Bike Giro 2017 gefahren. Sehr viel steil bergauf - das hat mich etwas überrascht! Hammer Panorama und die Flowtrails haben super Spass gemacht.  Alles auch mit einem Hardtail gut fahrbar. Man sollte mit "Höhe" kein Problem haben, da es viel über 2.000m geht. Nächstes Jahr evtl. 4 Tage?


----------



## baloo (30. August 2018)

JensL schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr evtl. 4 Tage?


Ich hoffe das Format bleibt bei 3 Tagen, fände ich schade, nur weil die UCI die Vorgabe für Etappenrennen auf ein Minimum von 4 Tagen gesetzt hat!


----------



## Hardtail-GK (30. August 2018)

baloo schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Format bleibt bei 3 Tagen...



Lt FB vom 28-30Jun2019 -> 3 Tage


----------

